# Mortise and tenon jigs



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

hi folks!....has any of you seen or have the Mortise and tenon jigs from provewoodworking.com ?........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DOuNGtzlYQ&feature=related.
It looks promising.
Teo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teo

Looks like a mod.ski jig 

======


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

What can you do with this mod. ski jig?..........Also has anyone used the milescraft inlay kit? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nME0pE5tOI&feature=related
Teo


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob will be along in a minute ! I've see pics of his in use.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teo

The same as the video you posted plus much more 

I have used the MilesCraft Inlay kit works great, you don't need to use the templates it comes with ,it will work on any template you have or come up with..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg
=====



PlayasTeo said:


> What can you do with this mod. ski jig?..........Also has anyone used the milescraft inlay kit? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nME0pE5tOI&feature=related
> Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys ....your responses are quick and very useful !
Teo


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob, are those pictures of the ski jig that you own?.......what other things do you use it for?
Teo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teo

Yes, you can see many in my Gallery, start with the last page it's a bit quicker to work your way back from that point.. ( page 803 )

====



PlayasTeo said:


> Bob, are those pictures of the ski jig that you own?.......what other things do you use it for?
> Teo


----------

